# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy tráng men cho ngành gốm, sứ...

## thanhvp

Bên mình vừa bàn giao máy cho khách, máy dùng 3 con steps side 86 của anh Tập, driver MA 860
Trục Z : Step 8Nm - qua hộp số trục vít 1/80
Trục A: Steps 12Nm - qua hộp số 1/33
Trục quay : Steps 4 Nm truyền trực tiếp qua đai răng 5M
Trước đây phần điều khiển dùng 3 bộ phát xung XC602 nhưng do khách hàng yêu cầu chạy 4 sản phẩm khác nhau nên bên mình chuyển qua dùng con Arduino Mega 2560 để chuyển chế độ cho thuận tiện
Vài hình ảnh của em nó, các bác góp ý để tới dây làm con 6 đầu cho hoàn thiện hơn,Thanks!

Tổng thể



Tủ điện



Video

----------

anhcos, CKD, cnclaivung, Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cao thủ  :Smile:  em chưa nghĩ ra cụ làm thế nào mà vừa hút chân không cái đĩa lại còn vừa quay tít mù được  :Smile:

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuanlm

----------


## Nam CNC

có cơ cấu jack khí nén xoay tròn anh ơi , em đi bãi thỉnh thoảng vẫn thấy , do nó dính với cơ cấu nên muốn mua thì mua 1 cụm , nếu nó rời em mua về nghiên cứu cấu tạo rồi.

----------

thanhvp

----------


## Tuấn

> có cơ cấu jack khí nén xoay tròn anh ơi , em đi bãi thỉnh thoảng vẫn thấy , do nó dính với cơ cấu nên muốn mua thì mua 1 cụm , nếu nó rời em mua về nghiên cứu cấu tạo rồi.


Giống cái đầu bơm xăng ấy hả cụ ? cái khớp nó xoay được mà vẫn kín phỏng ợ ?

Em nhòm cái máy của bác chủ, đầu tiên nghĩ sao cụ ý không làm kiểu súng ngắn rulo 6 viên quay quay... nhòm đi, nhòm lại thấy lắm thứ chuyển động quá, thui cái này phức tạp lém, em hổng chơi, kiếm cái nào đơn giản tẹo hè hè  :Smile: 

Cơ cấu lấy đĩa đã tráng men xong chưa kinh, em mà làm á, em cho đĩa quay tốc độ 1000v/ph, phanh cái hự, đĩa văng ra, bay cái vèo..., đỡ phải dùng tay  :Smile:

----------


## thanhvp

> Em nhòm cái máy của bác chủ, đầu tiên nghĩ sao cụ ý không làm kiểu súng ngắn rulo 6 viên quay quay... nhòm đi, nhòm lại thấy lắm thứ chuyển động quá, thui cái này phức tạp lém, em hổng chơi, kiếm cái nào đơn giản tẹo hè hè 
> 
> Cơ cấu lấy đĩa đã tráng men xong chưa kinh, em mà làm á, em cho đĩa quay tốc độ 1000v/ph, phanh cái hự, đĩa văng ra, bay cái vèo..., đỡ phải dùng tay


 Con máy tới đây làm thì phải cấp phôi và lấy phôi tự động rồi Tuấn à, khách yêu cầu 120.000 sản phẩm/tháng nên chỉ cấp phôi tự động mới đáp ứng được.

----------


## anhcos

Cấp phôi tự động như thế nào nhỉ bác chủ.
Bác chủ có con máy vẽ văn hoa không, cho anh em đoạn video ngắn chiêm ngưỡng với.

----------


## thanhvp

> Cấp phôi tự động như thế nào nhỉ bác chủ.
> Bác chủ có con máy vẽ văn hoa không, cho anh em đoạn video ngắn chiêm ngưỡng với.


Cấp phôi dạng như thế này bác à, nhưng máy của mình thì lấy 6 cái cùng lúc ( cấp và lấy phôi đồng thời ). Máy vẽ văn hoa mình chưa hiểu chỉ biết máy in tem logo cho bát đĩa thôi, con này và con máy tạo hình cũng đang trong kế hoạch chế tạo cho khách,Thanks!

----------

anhcos, Brian, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## CaliperVN

Giá cả như thế nào zậy anh?

----------


## Tuanlm

Hàng công nghiệp mà bác chơi Arduino Mega 2560 thì đẳng cấp vượt trội rồi.  :Smile:

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hàng công nghiệp mà bác chơi Arduino Mega 2560 thì đẳng cấp vượt trội rồi.


Không được công nghiệp thì bán công nghiệp vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> Hàng công nghiệp mà bác chơi Arduino Mega 2560 thì đẳng cấp vượt trội rồi.


Biết và ứng dụng được vào công việc là tốt rồi. Tên gọi thì bình dân nhưng bản chất vẫn là con MCU 8bit kha khá  :Smile: , có luôn cái USB-RS232 tốc độ cao nữa  :Wink:

----------


## ducduy9104

Bác chủ nên chuyển qua PLC thay vì con 2560. PLC nó chọn lọc linh kiện để hoạt động liên tục mà không bị sự cố, còn còn MCU bình thường chạy một vài tháng có thể bức tử (cái này một cha giáo sư người Đức nói với em chứ em không phán). Khách nó đang chạy kiếm tiền mà dùng dây chuyền đột ngột là nó bực lắm, bác chủ cũng chẳng khỏe khoắn gì mà còn ảnh hưởng uy tín.

----------


## CKD

Cái nào nó cũng có cái giá của nó  :Wink:  Câu này theo cá nhân là luôn luôn đúng  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

PLC giờ giá hạ lắm rồi. Bác chủ làm cái máy cả đống tiền mà không trang bị bộ điều khiển cho nó ngon thì sau này người ta í ới bác cũng mệt à. Mấy cái mạch điện tử bán trên thị trường để xài cho vui thôi, chứ xài lâu dài ngày này tháng kia, năm này năm nọ thì chơi PLC cho nó an tâm.

----------


## Tuanlm

MCU bán trên thị trường, chỉ dùng được cho sinh viên hay mấy cái project nhỏ cho vui. Trong công nghiệp, cho dù là MCU hàng ngon, tiêu chuẩn quân đội hay công nghiệp đi nữa cũng sẽ có lúc trả giá rất đắt. Mình nghĩ trong công nghiệp thì giá trị cho giải pháp thường lớn hơn nhiều so với thiết bị, vì vậy chon thiết bị ngon mình vừa yên tâm mà khách hàng cũng hài lòng.

----------


## Gamo

Theo lý thuyết thì PLC sẽ tốt cho nhiều nhiệm vụ trong nhà máy hơn do ít bị nhiễu, ít ảnh hưởng bởi khói bụi nước và không khí; mạch & các component thuộc hàng cao cấp, thiết kế và chứng minh độ tin cậy qua thời gian dài.

Em cũng tò mò, ko biết có bác nào giải phẫu con PLC xem bên trong ruột gan nó thiết kế ra sao ko?

Ngoài bác thanhvp, có bác nào dùng Microcontroller trong các nhà máy chưa, tình hình thế nào? 
(Các thiết bị đơn giản của nhà máy thì em có làm vài dự ớn, gấn 10 năm vẫn chạy tốt nhưng dây chuyền chính của họ thì chưa đụng vô bao giờ)

----------


## CKD

Về vấn đề.. so sánh sản phẩm theo mức dân dụng, công nghiệp, quân đội. Thấy thường nhất là độ bền & cấp độ bảo vệ.
- Về độ bền theo nhà sx thì thường thấy là nhiệt độ làm việc.
- Về thiết kế thì là cấp độ bảo vệ & kháng nhiểu.

Về lý thuyết & nguyên lý thì PLC cũng chỉ là một dạng MCU. Lý thuyết thì nó vẫn in/out và xử lý như vậy. Việc PLC có thể lập trình kiểu ladder chỉ là tăng khã năng tương thích & thuận tiện người dùng.
Tuy nhiên để trở thành hàng công nghiệp thì thường còn phải.
- Theo tiêu chuẩn, có thể lắp lẫn, dễ dàng thay thế.
- Có đệm & lọc cho các in/out. Mức độ thì tuỳ theo tiêu chuẩn.

Arduino cũng là một sản phẩm tiêu chuẩn. Việc lập trình & giao tiếp rất dễ dàng. Nhưng: Arduino không được bảo vệ:
- Cụ thể không có lọc nguồn (chỉ gồm tụ & ổn áp).
- Không có các mạch đệm in/out
- Không có lọc nhiễu cho in/out
Lọc & đệm là những mạch thiết yếu bảo vệ mcu khỏi tác động từ môi trường bên ngoài, dảm bảo mcu hoạt động ổn định trong điều kiện can nhiễu cao. Chưa nói đến việc dùng MCU đểu...

Để đơn giản có thể xem xét một mạch đơn giản như LPT BOB chẵng hạn.
- Đơn giản đến mức không thể đơn giản hơn nữa là kết nối trực tiếp thiết bị (driver) vào lpt. Vụ này đại ca Nam CNC là rành nhất  :Wink: . Tất nhiên vẫn dùng được. Nhưng:
--- Mức tín hiệu LPT là TTL, qua cổng kết nối & dây cáp (đểu) có thể bị tụt áp và không kích đúng & đủ cho opto ---> lỗi.
--- Do áp & dòng thấp, dây lại dài nên nhiễu trên đường dây lớn ---> thiếu ổn định.
--- Do không có cách ly, nên rủi ro rất lớn đến LPT port. Có thể bức tử các IO của main vốn rất nhạy cảm.
- Loại đơn giản chỉ bao gồm mạch đệm tín hiệu cho các IO lpt, thêm vài con opto, điện trở để cách ly các input. Hoàn toàn không có lọc (cả lọc nguồn), không có nguồn cách ly riêng.
- Loại xịn hơn tí ngoài các mạch đệm & opto thì có lọc nguồn LRC, lọc cho các IO kiểu RC.
- Loại xịn hơn tí nữa thì có thêm nguồn cách ly cho các tầng. Có cả bảo vệ IO trước các nguy hại như sốc tỉnh điện, quá áp, quá dòng v.v...

_* Các ý trên là nhận định cá nhân._

----------

Gamo, thanhvp

----------


## Gamo

CKD đẹp giai, giải phẫu 1 con PLC rồi làm rì viu đi :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

> CKD đẹp giai, giải phẫu 1 con PLC rồi làm rì viu đi :x :x :x


Cho em mượn đạo cụ đi.
Thiếu cái đó chứ giải phẩu là nghề rồi  :Wink:

----------

